# Mojave sur un Asus ROG GL552VW



## mapomme1108 (29 Juillet 2018)

Salut,

Je veux installer macOS Mojave sur mon Asus ROG GL552VW (pour les specs, voir https://www.laptopspirit.fr/181371/...-15-pouces-gamer-quad-i7-full-mat-a-999e.html).

J'ai créé une clé USB d'installation de Mojave avec la commande createinstallmedia et installer Clover.

La clé d'installation boot et j'arrive au programme d'installation. Je peux créer un nouveau volume pour installer avec l'utilitaire de disque
mais lorsque je clique sur "Installer macOS" puis suivant, l'ordinateur reboot soudainement.

Voici le contenu des dossiers :
\EFI\CLOVER\kexts\Other
AsusNBFnKeys.kext
FakePCIID.kext
FakePCIID_Intel_SKL_Graphics.kext
FakePCIID_XHCIMux.kext
FakeSMC.kext
IntelGraphicsFixup.kext
Lilu.kext
NullCPUPowerManagement.kext
Shiki.kext
USBInjectAll.kext
VoodooPS2Controller.kext

\EFI\CLOVER\drivers64UEFI
apfs.efi
AppleImageCodec-64.efi
AppleKeyAggregator-64.efi
AppleUITheme-64.efi
DataHubDxe-64.efi
ext4_x64.efi
FirmwareVolume-64.efi
FSInject-64.efi
HFSPlus.efi
OsxAptioFix2Drv-64.efi
OsxFatBinaryDrv-64.efi
SMCHelper-64.efi

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!


----------



## thunder72fr (19 Août 2018)

Ca peut aider:


 https://github.com/fidele007/Asus-ROG-GL552VW-Hackintosh/tree/sierra

https://hackintosher.com/guides/guide-to-fresh-installing-macos-mojave-on-a-hackintosh-10-14/

Tu fais un mix des infos pour refaire ta clé avec les bons kexts


----------



## mapomme1108 (19 Août 2018)

Salut,

J'ai réussi à installer Mojave Beta 5

J'ai créé la clé USB Mojave avec la commande "createinstallmedia" et copier dans la partition EFI le dossier EFI de ce topic : https://hackintosher.com/guides/how-to-make-a-macos-10-14-mojave-flash-drive-installer/

J'ai ajouté les kexts suivants qui sont nécéssaires pour la détection de mes disques durs :
SATA-100-series-unsupported.kext
SATA-200-series-unsupported.kext
SATA-RAID-unsupported.kext

Lien pour ces kexts (à la fin du 1er post) > https://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/guide-booting-the-os-x-installer-on-laptops-with-clover.148093/

 Par contre je n'ai pas le clavier intégré et le trackpad. Cela fonctionne avec un clavier et une souris USB.
Je n'ai pas le Wi-Fi. Ma carte est une Broadcom BCM94352Z.​


----------



## thunder72fr (19 Août 2018)

Pour le trackpad et clavier:

https://bitbucket.org/RehabMan/os-x-voodoo-ps2-controller/downloads/

et la wifi:

https://hackintosher.com/forums/thr...h-cards-on-a-hackintosh-bcm94352z-bcm94322.6/


----------



## mapomme1108 (22 Août 2018)

Salut,

Grace à tes liens j'ai le clavier et le wifi. J'ai aussi réussi à avoir l'audio.
Par contre je n'ai pas le trackpad


----------



## thunder72fr (22 Août 2018)

tu peux mettre ton dossier CLOVER en partage que je vérifie?

Sinon pour le trackpad:

https://github.com/alexandred/VoodooI2C/releases

Explications:

https://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/voodooi2c-help-and-support.243378/


----------



## mapomme1108 (22 Août 2018)

Voici un lien vers mon dossier Clover :
http://depositfiles.com/files/4pz39tylj">http://depositfiles.com/files/4pz39tylj

Je vais lire tes liens.

Merci


----------



## thunder72fr (22 Août 2018)

http://www.mediafire.com/file/jlh5x8c4e9ccr3m/Dossier_Asus_ROG_GL552VW.zip/file

A essayer. Mais tu gardes ta clé avec ton Clover à toi pour booter en cas de probleme


----------



## mapomme1108 (31 Août 2018)

Salut,

Merci pour ton aide. Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de lire tes liens.

Le dossier CLOVER que tu m'a mis ne fonctionne pas :
Si je remplace mon dossier par le tiens, macOS commence à se charger et reboot, en boucle.
Si je ne remplace que les dossiers ACPI, drivers64UEFI et kexts sans remplacer le fichier config.plist, macOS démarre mais je n'ai toujours pas le trackpad.
Si je ne remplace que le fichier config.plist, macOS reboot en boucle.


----------

